# Inkbird RF model probe failures



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2019)

Has anyone using the inkbird RF 1500 foot range thermos had any probe failure issues.
I have two units, both four probe.
The first one I purchased as a two probe and immediately ordered two additional probes.
I liked it so during a flash sale I purchased a second four probe model.
All showed to be fairly accurate in the ice water/boiling water test.
HOWEVER...
After several months of use I've had two probe failures.
They report ridiculously high temperatures at room temp...
80 to 100 degrees high.
I'm just curious if anyone else has had issues.  I " think" I'm being careful with my equipment; I dont "pinch" the leads, I have access holes drilled in all my smokers and hand wash after every use being careful as I can not to submerge probes, cords or plugs.
I really want to like these units...when they work, they are exceptional but a 25% probe failure rate in less than a year is a bit concerning.
Walt.


----------



## pigbark (Aug 18, 2019)

I have a inkbird IBT 4XS we have a different model unit but our probes are the same... 572 degree short period and 482 continuous.. To me, those are not the best probes.. that is rather low temps, im not expecting to get more than a year out of them.. I will not use them on a grill, its just to hot and will probably shorten the life even more.. i clean my probes with steel wool, but not the cord, try wrapping it in aluminum foil... i have not had any probe failures yet but nothing lasts forever. im happy with the price i paid and the results, i got mine for 42 bux on a flash sale..


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

I just bought a new oven probe to replace the one that came with the unit due to inaccurate readings.  I was being very careful too and only damp wipe the cables and don't submerge the probes in water either. I haven't had any problems with the meat probes yet. 

I noticed the new oven probe is slightly longer and is double crimped instead of a single crimp.  I tested the new probe in boiling and ice water and it was spot on.  

I can understand your frustration.  Probes should last years before they start to fail.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2019)

Thanks for the input. I'm new to the "digital age" of thermometers. I've got decades of outdoor cooking/smoking experience, I've simply used bimetal thermos until this past year.
As age creeps in the thought of monitoring my temps from the comfort of my easy chair has greater appeal. 
I didnt realize or understand the weak link was in the probes...
Being aware I guess I just need to ensure I have a couple unused backup probes in my box...
Thanks again for the info.
Walt


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm new to the "digital age" of thermometers. I've got decades of outdoor cooking/smoking experience, I've simply used bimetal thermos until this past year.
> As age creeps in the thought of monitoring my temps from the comfort of my easy chair has greater appeal.
> I didnt realize or understand the weak link was in the probes...
> Being aware I guess I just need to ensure I have a couple unused backup probes in my box...
> ...



You're welcome. 
Having some back ups is a solid plan.  I should do the same. 
However, probes shouldn't fail this quickly and is probably due to poor design etc. 
I have seen industrial thermocouples that are subjected to 300 - 600 degrees 24/7 365 days a year last for 20 years.  Then again, those probes weren't being handled very often.


----------



## pigbark (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Not with Inkbird but i have with my Maverick XR50. I'm guessing that you are having the same problem with moisture intrusion as I did. You can likely recover your probes the same way I did, that is to bake them out in order to get the moisture out of the probe. Take your defective probes and pop them into an oven, I used my toaster oven, then set the oven to 250 and bake them for an hour or more.



Good Point.
some probes do not like moisture..guess ill seal mine up.

i tested mine in the oven and they were spot on.. then i tested them against the probe in my pellet smoker. well it was about 20 degrees off. i had to move my probe onto the grates to get a better reading, now its within 5 to 8 degrees on my cooks...


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 18, 2019)

I have the IBT4XS. I've had it for barely a month and it is so sloooooow to read temps. Like 45 seconds to read 212F. One of the probes reads 5 degrees under in boiling water. Not a big deal but I don't have a ton of faith in these and feel like I need to test them every time I do a cook now.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

pigbark said:


> i had to move my probe onto the grates to get a better reading, now its within 5 to 8 degrees on my cooks...



Placing the probe at grate level is the ideal spot as that is where the cooking happens.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> One of the probes reads 5 degrees under in boiling water.



If I am not mistaken, Inkbird rates accuracy of the thermo at ±1.8°F/±1°F.  Sounds like a new probe is in order or you just calculate the delta and go from there.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> When I built the stoker fan for my old lump and chunk rig, I mounted the temperature probe just below the grill. To keep it clean I'd wrap a small bit of foil aroud it that could be disguarded.  I still wrap the probe in my pellet grill with foil to help keep it clean and accurate.



I am think of doing the same.  Lots folks forget that build up on a probe affects the readings.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Well it sure can't hurt. Be sure to crunch the foil down tight on the probe to eliminate any air gaps. Being careful not to snap the probe off of course.
> I think increasing the air contact area of the probe just may even help.



Sounds like a cool little DOE to try out when I have some spare time.


----------



## pigbark (Aug 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Placing the probe at grate level is the ideal spot as that is where the cooking happens.


Exactly- they had it mounted  vertically to the side of my vertical smoker... i wish the wire was longer on it..


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> DOE? Department Of Energy?
> I swore off of acronyms and such when I got out of the Air Force and long long time ago. LOL See?




LOL!   
DOE is short for Design of Experiment.  Or maybe a female deer....


----------



## Omnivore (Aug 18, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> If I am not mistaken, Inkbird rates accuracy of the thermo at ±1.8°F/±1°F.  Sounds like a new probe is in order or you just calculate the delta and go from there.


Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to get one from them :)


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Not with Inkbird but i have with my Maverick XR50. I'm guessing that you are having the same problem with moisture intrusion as I did. You can likely recover your probes the same way I did, that is to bake them out in order to get the moisture out of the probe. Take your defective probes and pop them into an oven, I used my toaster oven, then set the oven to 250 and bake them for an hour or more. I baked mine for two hours just to be sure. All of the probes were recoverd and now funtion correcty. Now with the warranty replacements that Maverick sent me, I have probes coming out of my ears and they all not only read correctly (are accurate) they also track (read correctly) across the range of operation.
> Funny thing, I have a much earlier model Maverick, a Ready Check that I've had and used for years and the probes have never failed but they have read consistently high by 10 degress. These probes are supposed to be much more fragile and susceptible to moisture intrusion so when i got them I sealed the joint where the braided wire is crimped into the sleeve of the probe itself with Permatex high temperature silicone, the red stuff.
> I suppose I'll be sealing up all of my probes now but I'll also take the opportunity to mold grips with the silicone so I'll have insulated handles to ease removal from hot food with out needing a glove.
> BTW The toaster oven is a handy tool to check that your probes track across the range of operation. Just bundle them all together with aluminium foil put them in the cold oven, turn it on and watch your probe outputs as the oven heats up. If they agree with one another within two or three degrees,  you can be confident of future readings.


Thanks for the "baking" them dry tip.
I'll certainly try that.
I also have a tube of the high temp silicone...based on your observations I'm going to seal all my probes to protect against moisture intrusion.
Since you've raised it to consienceness


Richard Foster said:


> Not with Inkbird but i have with my Maverick XR50. I'm guessing that you are having the same problem with moisture intrusion as I did. You can likely recover your probes the same way I did, that is to bake them out in order to get the moisture out of the probe. Take your defective probes and pop them into an oven, I used my toaster oven, then set the oven to 250 and bake them for an hour or more. I baked mine for two hours just to be sure. All of the probes were recoverd and now funtion correcty. Now with the warranty replacements that Maverick sent me, I have probes coming out of my ears and they all not only read correctly (are accurate) they also track (read correctly) across the range of operation.
> Funny thing, I have a much earlier model Maverick, a Ready Check that I've had and used for years and the probes have never failed but they have read consistently high by 10 degress. These probes are supposed to be much more fragile and susceptible to moisture intrusion so when i got them I sealed the joint where the braided wire is crimped into the sleeve of the probe itself with Permatex high temperature silicone, the red stuff.
> I suppose I'll be sealing up all of my probes now but I'll also take the opportunity to mold grips with the silicone so I'll have insulated handles to ease removal from hot food with out needing a glove.
> BTW The toaster oven is a handy tool to check that your probes track across the range of operation. Just bundle them all together with aluminium foil put them in the cold oven, turn it on and watch your probe outputs as the oven heats up. If they agree with one another within two or three degrees,  you can be confident of future readings.


Thanks for the tip on moisture and the drying tip.
I'll certainly pop mine in the oven and see.
And since you've raised it to a level of consciousness...it was after washing that both probes failed...
I've got some high temp silicone...think I'll seal all the connections on my probes.
Walt


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> An insertable meat probe used to monitor a cook doesn't need to be fast just reasonably accurate and rugged. For speed, get your hands on a good instant read.
> 
> While were on the subject those bimetallic dial things are only good as hole plugs to plug the hole they're installed in. Even if they start off accurate,  they don't stay accurate.


I calibrate my bymetalic thermometers quite frequently and NEVER trusted the installed thermos on any of the smokers or grills I've used over the years.
I always used a slightly higher end long stem thermometer and never permanently installed them...i.just drilled holes at grate level (s) large enough to accept the stem and checked CC temps periodically. 
Walt.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Well don't seal them till you know they're working right again. Not a bad idea for brand new probes too.
> I know this probably goes without saying but you never know who else is reading this stuff nor how bright they may or may may not be.


Right...


----------



## SlickRockStones (Aug 18, 2019)

My Inkbird 2 probe came with these.


----------



## dr k (Aug 18, 2019)

After they pass the boil test and RTV sealed the cables are never wrapped up again. They hang  straight.


----------



## jokensmoken (Aug 18, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> View attachment 403433
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After seeing those, I'm thinking that shrink tube might be an option for sealing the connectors


----------



## Cabo (Aug 19, 2019)

I bought a 4 probe Inkbird in April.  One of the probes was reading way off temp after 2 months.  Inkbird said to dry it with a hair dryer.  That did not work, so they sent me a new probe.  Now another probe is way off and another is not reading at all.  They keep telling me to be sure it is plugged in all the way.  
I have had an Igrill for a few years and have never had a problem with any probes.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

pigbark said:


> I have a inkbird IBT 4XS we have a different model unit but our probes are the same... 572 degree short period and 482 continuous.. To me, those are not the best probes.. that is rather low temps, im not expecting to get more than a year out of them.. I will not use them on a grill, its just to hot and will probably shorten the life even more.. i clean my probes with steel wool, but not the cord, try wrapping it in aluminum foil... i have not had any probe failures yet but nothing lasts forever. im happy with the price i paid and the results, i got mine for 42 bux on a flash sale..


Thanks for your supporting my friend.
Any confusion pls feel free to contact us!
Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I just bought a new oven probe to replace the one that came with the unit due to inaccurate readings.  I was being very careful too and only damp wipe the cables and don't submerge the probes in water either. I haven't had any problems with the meat probes yet.
> 
> I noticed the new oven probe is slightly longer and is double crimped instead of a single crimp.  I tested the new probe in boiling and ice water and it was spot on.
> 
> I can understand your frustration.  Probes should last years before they start to fail.


Hi friend,
Yes, we have improved some details. 
If there is any need for another improvement, please feel free to let me know.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> I have the IBT4XS. I've had it for barely a month and it is so sloooooow to read temps. Like 45 seconds to read 212F. One of the probes reads 5 degrees under in boiling water. Not a big deal but I don't have a ton of faith in these and feel like I need to test them every time I do a cook now.


Hello friend
Can i help you? Pls send me a msg if you have any question about your Inkbird.
Always be here!
Thank you,
Miya


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Aug 27, 2019)

Cabo said:


> I bought a 4 probe Inkbird in April.  One of the probes was reading way off temp after 2 months.  Inkbird said to dry it with a hair dryer.  That did not work, so they sent me a new probe.  Now another probe is way off and another is not reading at all.  They keep telling me to be sure it is plugged in all the way.
> I have had an Igrill for a few years and have never had a problem with any probes.


Hello friend.
Pls dont worry, we will help you to solve the problem.
Is the inkbird working well now?
Let me know please.
Thank you,
Miya


----------

